# Florida Bully Bash



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

This event looks fun...

http://southflbullybash.webs.com


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

This does look like fun! Finally something going on near me  literally close to my town... I may go with Lex, we'll see


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

I will be there after 12pm.. I have to work in the am. I drive a KIA Sportage ..the plate reads PITBL.. .I will wear a shirt with my kennel name on it..
HYPERCANE KENNELS


----------

